# Milling dried ash logs?



## Tom_in_PA (Dec 12, 2011)

I have an opportunity to get a number of ash logs that are between 1-2' and 4-5' (different sections) in length and 20"+ in diameter (for free I might add!). They have been sitting in log form in a barn for at least 5 years (maybe more). I want to make some joiner mallet heads and am thinking these would be great candidates. I really want to try making these with only hand tools and looking for others with more experience opinions. Can these be easily sectioned into halves/quarter with wedges an then use a froe to rough out blocks for the mallet heads? I have been reading that turning logs into usable lumber is usually done with green wood but can this still be done with dried wood as well with just a little more work?

I would love the chance to take a log and turn it into something I can use in my shop!

Please share your opinions, thoughts, and suggestions if you could.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The logs will not be dry, they are actually mostly green. I would take them, but a have a wood hoarding disorder.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tom_in_PA said:


> I have an opportunity to get a number of ash logs that are between 1-2' and 4-5' (different sections) in length and 20"+ in diameter (for free I might add!). They have been sitting in log form in a barn for at least 5 years (maybe more). I want to make some joiner mallet heads and am thinking these would be great candidates. I really want to try making these with only hand tools and looking for others with more experience opinions. Can these be easily sectioned into halves/quarter with wedges an then use a froe to rough out blocks for the mallet heads? I have been reading that turning logs into usable lumber is usually done with green wood but can this still be done with dried wood as well with just a little more work?
> 
> I would love the chance to take a log and turn it into something I can use in my shop!
> 
> Please share your opinions, thoughts, and suggestions if you could.


What you need to do is turn the log into the project you are looking to make only leave it oversized so you can turn it later when it dries completely. Then put the rough turning in a sack with the shavings off the log and seal it up so it can continue to dry but not dry too fast.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Dec 12, 2011)

hhwebb - You don't think they are dry after sitting in a barn for at least 5 years (guy said might actually be 10)? 

I too am a wood hoarder. I had an opportunity 2 years ago to acquire old barn wood (minus the hand hewn timbers). I was able to salvage countless old true 2x8 and 2x10 oak and hickory boards as well as a few thicker pieces! I even got about 500 liner feet of the original barn siding and some old doors! 

Steve - I will not be "turning" these mallet heads on a lathe but understand what your saying.

Thank you both for your opinions as I will be getting them next weekend and will be sure to grab all the logs he has for me  I missed a bunch of good maple logs today by 5 minutes just a few blocks from my house!! Help I think I have a problem


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

The shorter logs will probably split good for you IF the grain is straight...the longer logs may or may not being as dry as they may be.

The logs if stored inside for 5-10 years may be a lot closer to dry than some think being that short in length. We as sawyers usually deal with logs stored in the exterior in the weather and they don't dry much if any except on the ends.

Interesting project...please post pics of the build as you go along...THANKS!!


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Dec 12, 2011)

Split and milled the ash (and some apple!) into blocks and the wood was a lot wetter than thought in the middle. Have it all stickered and dry in the basement where it will dry slow. 

Forgot to take pictures of before and after.


----------

